
 Josh Topolsky Reviews the Galaxy Nexus - shawndumas
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2011/11/17/galaxy-nexus
======
GiraffeNecktie
Why not link directly to the article, rather than to a blog that has only a
quoted paragraph and a vague, uninformed comment?
[http://www.theverge.com/2011/11/17/2568348/galaxy-nexus-
revi...](http://www.theverge.com/2011/11/17/2568348/galaxy-nexus-review)

